# Wier rapids, Yuck



## Willyp (Jun 19, 2012)

took some advice and went to weir rapids Was too shallow Someone help me! i might use the google earth thing just too see whats up


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe put on some waders or wet wade to deeper water.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Not much water depth there besides the one hole which probably has zero current right now.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Willyp said:


> took some advice and went to weir rapids Was too shallow Someone help me! i might use the google earth thing just too see whats up



Haven't been to weir lately, but much of the area is ALWAYS too shallow. I've had my best fishing in the heavier streams of current coming off the downstream shelf of the rapids. Might not be all that heavy now, tho. 

Unless you are a strong swimmer, I'd be cautious about wading to deeper water. I know of two spots at weir where you find it very suddenly.

Jim


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

olderfer said:


> Haven't been to weir lately, but much of the area is ALWAYS too shallow. I've had my best fishing in the heavier streams of current coming off the downstream shelf of the rapids. Might not be all that heavy now, tho.
> 
> Unless you are a strong swimmer, I'd be cautious about wading to deeper water. I know of two spots at weir where you find it very suddenly.
> 
> Jim


No Joke. There are a couple that are well over 10 feet in there


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Alot of Gar in there. Some big ones Maybe one of you guys could tell us how to make a rope fly for them Please
I always wanted to try one out


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Boy, sure is a lot of gar up there. last two times I went I saw at least 10-15 small to medium size gar schooled up along the wood co bank just down from the rapids. Never saw that before. I snagged one, but they seem impossible to catch with that long toothy snout.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi.
At Weirs Rapids head down stream from the parking lot.There is a Rock Shelf that drops to at least 10 ft deep.Drops straight down.There are big pike in there and Muskies have been caught there.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I just googled a couple sites on making rope lures for Gar. The first was from Texas(where they have 100 lbd gar) and everything was way too big. Cut a piece of yellow nylon rope into 12to 24 inch sections and run it through a barrel swivel to connect it. Whos got a barrel swivel that dang big? Thats Texas for you. The other was from Mizzou (where there dept of Mizzou conservation said they were edible, someone has to try that one out) and they used a small jig head and super glue to attach the rope, then cut the hook off and thread wrapped it. I'm thinking like a small worm hook fror bass, and cutting the hook so it will float, with about 6 inches of yellow nylon rope. You then unweave the rope and brush it out with a wire brush so its like coarse dolls hair./ I think with the shallow water and how close they lay to the top that the floater would work good at Wiers. 
Both sites said to let them run a couple feet before you start reeling to let the rope get good and tangled in thier teeth.
If anybody makes one and beats me down there, please let me know how it turns out. I know i've got some yellow nylon laying around here and I'm gonna give it a shot.
They also recommended adding some scent to it, but I don't know if that would matter with a floater. Good Luck


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats an elaborate gar set up.

Guy at Maumee tackle says you can catch those gar with the tiniest of rooster tails. Thats next fo rme.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Size 8 Clouser Minnows on a fly rod work for me.


----------



## Jdivence (Mar 21, 2012)

That is a low spot especially with the lack of rain. You need to go down stream of Waterville to get any good depth. Try sidecut or Orleans. Or above the grand rapids dam


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

jhammer said:


> Size 8 Clouser Minnows on a fly rod work for me.


I'm gonna give that a shot too.Seem to have Gar Fever. I guess you gotta take what the conditions give you. Couple questions though if you would be so kind. 
How many do you miss before you get a hook in one? Do you let them run a little? 

How long do those Clousers last with those teeth. I know you tie your own. I get mine from my Son-in-Law. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I'm gonna give that a shot too.Seem to have Gar Fever. I guess you gotta take what the conditions give you. Couple questions though if you would be so kind.
> How many do you miss before you get a hook in one? Do you let them run a little?
> 
> How long do those Clousers last with those teeth. I know you tie your own. I get mine from my Son-in-Law. Thanks in advance.


I honestly don't miss many. They hit during the retrieve and I just set the hook. If I do miss them, I may miss once or twice. I hand sharpen my hooks too. I'm not sure if it makes a huge difference, but in my mind it does. I always make sure to keep tension on the line too because I noticed that Gar are escape artists. 

I've never had a Clouser get so chewed up I couldn't use it. With Gar anyway. They do get beat up though. But not too bad. I lose more to Channel Cats than anything. They shred them up.

Also, if I am really in a GAR ONLY mood, I use Clousers with size 12 or 14 stinger hooks.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. I'm gonna try it this week.. Went last night for a couple hours to one of my close and convenient spots. Beautiful evening on the river. Caught over 30 fish. For as low as the water is I had no problem with moss or algae. Gotta say though, I saw big expanses of rock I dont think I ever saw in my life. No way you could run a canoe between Waterville and Perrysburg.Saw a couple places the river was about 10 feet wide because there's nothing left but the main channel.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I was at W.R a few days ago. CRAZY low. My normal honey holes had barely a trickle of water moving through them. I still managed a few fish, but I had to change tactics to find them.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Havent been out since the 1st. Too hot. Those storms didnt do too much to the river though. Still below 2 feet at the Waterville bridge. Water temp is in the 80"s. Gonna hit it next week. Break in the heat wave coming. Only gonna be 85-88. Like a breath of Spring!


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Havent been out since the 1st. Too hot. Those storms didnt do too much to the river though. Still below 2 feet at the Waterville bridge. Water temp is in the 80"s. Gonna hit it next week. Break in the heat wave coming. Only gonna be 85-88. Like a breath of Spring!


DeathFromAbove, when it comes to gar, the hotter the better! 

P.S. If you use a fly rod and rope flies, bring a comb! Don't forget it like I usually do. The flies end up looking like a cotton ball!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

What do you guys do with the gar, just let them go?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> What do you guys do with the gar, just let them go?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's what I do.


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Try the Waterville bridge area. It's very shallow but there's quite a few 4-5 ft" holes that hold large numbers of fish. I went last week and caught 50+ whitebass on 1/8 oz jig white & copper. There must've been a school because as soon as the jig hit the water I had a fish on.All those fish were caught in an hour & 1/2. Also caught over a dozen smallmouth most under 12" but one 18 1/2 incher & two 15in. Caught a few channels, small large mouth, and few sheephead all on jigs. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Jmsteele187 said:


> What do you guys do with the gar, just let them go?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 They smoke "em down south. Was watching Swamp People on tv today(cool show actually -a bunch of Louisiana Boys (and Gals) hunting gators)and they were talking about getting some smoked garfish,also like I said earlier the Missouri Dept of Cons. considers them eaters. 
Whose feeling adventourous? If I still had my smoker I'd whip one up. Maybe I'll keep one this week and let you know. Anybody else gets brave let us know. They dont seem to be bottom-feeders, and like minnows.
They look tough to clean though


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> They smoke "em down south. Was watching Swamp People on tv today(cool show actually -a bunch of Louisiana Boys (and Gals) hunting gators)and they were talking about getting some smoked garfish,also like I said earlier the Missouri Dept of Cons. considers them eaters.
> Whose feeling adventourous? If I still had my smoker I'd whip one up. Maybe I'll keep one this week and let you know. Anybody else gets brave let us know. They dont seem to be bottom-feeders, and like minnows.
> They look tough to clean though


You better have a saw to get through the scales. 

I seen a video on the net somewhere where they were cleaning gar and used a hacksaw. They got some tough scales.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Stopped by there today looking for some Gar and couldn't find a one. Any other time there everywhere. Go figure. Beautiful place to fish. Waters real low though. Not many pools
I'm gonna have to try Grand Rapids.


----------

